# Respect



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

Not the song, either lol
Lately I've been going through the forums and reading as many threads that I can. Well, let me specify that...the ones that _interest _me. I have noticed that in most of the threads there are drivers who seem to only be posting in threads to add their negative opinions to ummmm....everything. The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.

For the more experienced drivers who seem to be ticked off at what Uber is doing (fees, rate changes why are you still driving? Just as ANY work out there if you're frustrated and unhappy find something else.

If you guys are negative (or arrogant) here guess what ?! I'm sure some of your pax can get that same feeling when hopping in a vehicle. Just remember, karma may get ya in the end!

Don't bash me for sharing my opinions as I'm sure I'll get at least a couple likes in agreement

Peace,

Duane


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I've seen this tread before , it's like throwing a guppy in a tank of sharks


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There seems to be some misconception that EX Uber drivers or LESS ACTIVE Uber drivers who were/are getting shit for pay have no right to spread that information in the social sphere. Total bullshit. Your opinion is quit driving? No shit? Brilliant deduction.

But shut up about it? Why? Why not tell others that Uber PAY is a horseshit deal? Or that Uber puts drivers in a high risk insurance noose?

None of you who are still fortunate enough to have a half way decent rate are complaining. *It is you who should shut up and drive.*

If you are driving in Providence Rhode Island for 75 cents a mile and think you are making bank what can I say to that kind of ignorance? No amount of help or directions can help drivers who drive for that kind of pay. It's actually fun to watch the slow motion train wreck and to exchange and comments on the matters.

From those ashes will arise other opportunities.

75 cents a mile or even 90 cents a mile can Karma my ass.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.


There are more than a dozen different forums here. The "Advice" forum is very popular. But so is the "Complaints" forum. The context of each forum is pretty self explanatory. I'm not sure why what you know about why we are all here is so limited. Regardless of why, you're the one that is confused, not the one's complaining.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I've seen this tread before , it's like throwing a guppy in a tank of sharks


Spreading factual information in the social sphere, especially when it's negative to the participants is entirely normal. Has zero to do with sharks. 
*
Uber is a scam on the drivers, previously unemployed, now working for nothing and taking huge risks to do so, plain and simple.*


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

Everything's gotta eat.....even sharks ;-)

Or in other terms, it's like getting a teenager to do something. You have to suggest/tell them 50 times....


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Spreading factual information in the social sphere, especially when it's negative to the participants is entirely normal. Has zero to do with sharks.
> *
> Uber is a scam on the drivers, previously unemployed, now working for nothing and taking huge risks to do so, plain and simple.*





Duane McCormick said:


> Everything's gotta eat.....even sharks ;-)
> 
> Or in other terms, it's like getting a teenager to do something. You have to suggest/tell them 50 times....


Do you mean the guppy is going to eat the Sharks ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Do you mean the guppy is going to eat the Sharks ?


I have a personal dislike for any company that manipulates and lies to people who are or were involved with them. How bout you? Shark? Shit, just another common liar who needs a warning sign posted at the entry to their business door.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> Everything's gotta eat.....even sharks ;-)
> 
> Or in other terms, it's like getting a teenager to do something. You have to suggest/tell them 50 times....


Exactly!

Eventually you will need to eat. And when you can't afford to because of Uber's exploitive rates, you'll wake up to what those complaining have been trying to get through to you. When that day arrives for you, I'll say "welcome".


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I have a personal dislike for any company that manipulates and lies to people who are or were involved with them. How bout you? Shark? Shit, just another common liar who needs a warning sign posted at the entry to their business door.





Duane McCormick said:


> Not the song, either lol
> Lately I've been going through the forums and reading as many threads that I can. Well, let me specify that...the ones that _interest _me. I have noticed that in most of the threads there are drivers who seem to only be posting in threads to add their negative opinions to ummmm....everything. The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.
> 
> For the more experienced drivers who seem to be ticked off at what Uber is doing (fees, rate changes why are you still driving? Just as ANY work out there if you're frustrated and unhappy find something else.
> ...





scrurbscrud said:


> I have a personal dislike for any company that manipulates and lies to people who are or were involved with them. How bout you? Shark? Shit, just another common liar who needs a warning sign posted at the entry to their business door.


Back me up Duane I got nothing


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bottom line @Duane McCormick you try this driving thing , use this forum to advance your knowledge of this bussiness 
You will determine if it's for you 
Try to dismiss things you don't agree with & throw in your 2cents , this forum has been progressing in a good way 2ents @ a time 
I personally have never drove for UBER maybe this why I think a bit different 
All I can say is if I'm going to be a shoe polisher I'll be the best shoe polisher
I'm a no excuses kind of guy but that is just me . I wish you best


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Respect for facts and math doing this gig are due. Same with dissemination of same in the public sphere.

Freakin' idiots running around without insurance coverage for themselves or their ride doing part time wanna be cabbie driving shit for pay *is a danger to the public.*


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

@UberHammer You may be surprised by this but yes, I DO know what the other forums are for. Maybe I started this thread in the incorrect forum by accident. Hey, no worries though. I can rely on other drivers such as yourself to helpfully point that out to me 

Duane


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm fine with the complaining, but it does get old. I don't like it when people are rude to others unnecessarily.

Everyone's situation on this forum is different


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Bottom line @Duane McCormick you try this driving thing , use this forum to advance your knowledge of this bussiness
> You will determine if it's for you
> Try to dismiss things you don't agree with & throw in your 2cents , this forum has been progressing in a good way 2ents @ a time
> I personally have never drove for UBER maybe this why I think a bit different
> ...


On the ignore list


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There seems to be some misconception that EX Uber drivers or LESS ACTIVE Uber drivers who were/are getting shit for pay have no right to spread that information in the social sphere. Total bullshit. Your opinion is quit driving? No shit? Brilliant deduction.
> 
> But shut up about it? Why? Why not tell others that Uber PAY is a horseshit deal? Or that Uber puts drivers in a high risk insurance noose?
> 
> ...


Aaaaaaaaand the first one pops up!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> There are more than a dozen different forums here. The "Advice" forum is very popular. But so is the "Complaints" forum. The context of each forum is pretty self explanatory. I'm not sure why what you know about why we are all here is so limited. Regardless of why, you're the one that is confused, not the one's complaining.


Aaaaaaaaaaand, the second one pops up!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

observer said:


> Aaaaaaaaand the first one pops up!


Aaaaaand it's unlikely you disagree with facts and math or the dissemination of same.

There is some notion that pointing out shitty math or bad insurance or speaking of it is hating.

*It has nothing to do with hate.*


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

There are pros & cons to this, just like anything else. 

But this place for the most part is all about the bad. Should be called uberpeople hatters forum. 

Every driver in every market needs to make the decision. If you decide to drive and whine about how bad it is your just immature. 

If you quit and keep whining about it your just immature. 

Whatever you decide, dont cry about it. It's your choice, now live with it.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaand, the second one pops up!


Call it what you want. The fact that there are so many complaints about Uber is because what Uber does is more than worthy of complaints. If Uber wants the complaints to go away, they can change how they do business. Expecting people to change is just wishful thinking.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Aaaaaand it's unlikely you disagree with facts and math or the dissemination of same.
> 
> There is some notion that pointing out shitty math or bad insurance or speaking of it is hating.
> 
> *It has nothing to do with hate.*


I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.

Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*

I do totally agree with most of what you say, just not the way you express it.

* http://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/you_can_catch_more_flies_with_honey_than_with_vinegar


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Backdash said:


> Should be called uberpeople hatters forum.


Hatters? Is that like The Mad Hatter, The Purple Hat Society, or homeless UberX drivers who make and sell hats out of Seagrass to afford gas to continue Ubering On?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.
> 
> Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*
> 
> ...


The honey part is absolutely true


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Hatters? Is that like The Mad Hatter, The Purple Hat Society, or homeless UberX drivers who make and sell hats out of Seagrass to afford gas to continue Ubering On?


We were talking about you the other day it's possible if you try it gets better IF you don't get lost in the details carry on move forward


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

observer said:


> I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.
> 
> Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*
> 
> ...


The difference is irrelevant. Most of the drivers *wouldn't know* a high risk unjustified pay scenario if it bit them in the ass.

"Oh please please listen to facts" or "you're a freakin idiot for not listening" didn't change the facts underlying the problems.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> "Oh please please listen to facts" or "you're a freakin idiot for not listening" didn't change the facts underlying the problems.


There is difference between a "Nudge" and a "Prod". 
And I'm not looking for an argument...just asking you to consider it esp. when you're replying to new forum members.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> There is difference between a "Nudge" and a "Prod".
> And I'm not looking for an argument...just asking you to consider it esp. when you're replying to new forum members.


I think we both know that unless and until drivers and app companies *are forced to change*, there will generally be no change.

However that comes about is fine with me.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think we both know that unless and until drivers and app companies *are forced to change*, there will generally be no change.
> 
> However that comes about is fine with me.


Agreed!
But my post was in reply to your post about how one communicates in one's posts.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

There are a couple of human instinct problems that come into play with 'laws.' One of them is the natural proclivity of some to break them where there are laws. Hence the force of penalties is required to bring about compliance.

The other that drivers suffer from is not understanding that vultures naturally prey on dead meat. So if they want to live and survive, they have to get up and at least pretend they are alive to avoid being dead meat. But this lesson is learned once the vulture starts eating into their vital organs.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Agreed!
> But my post was in reply to your post about how one communicates in one's posts.


I spent most of my life in the construction industry and don't relate well to pansies. My bad or my effect? Doesn't mean anything to me to be polite when I want to get somethings done. I don't respect pansies and never will. Nobody in my prior business survived by being one, so they are usually irrelevant in the long run. They can just run along.

If some driver in Pennsyltucky wants to drive for nothing they have that right and I'll laugh at them in public, just like the pax and the TNC companies that sucker them into it do.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I spent most of my life in the construction industry and don't relate well to pansies. My bad or my effect? Doesn't mean anything to me to be polite when I want to get somethings done. I don't respect pansies and never will. Nobody in my prior business survived by being one, so they are usually irrelevant in the long run. They can just run along.
> 
> If some driver in Pennsyltucky wants to drive for nothing they have that right and I'll laugh at them in public, just like the pax and the TNC companies that sucker them into it do.


Driving is a different animal than construction
2 options we can all just go insane trying to cut light pole with a plastic knive
Or we can try to figure a better way IF this is what we plan to do for a living.
I see many posters here say this is only a side thing for me ( ok cool )
But remember there are lifers here we can't just let this industry go to hell because of some casual / curious driver
The Warriors must protect the bussiness


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Driving is a different animal than construction
> 2 options we can all just go insane trying to cut light pole with a plastic knive
> Or we can try to figure a better way IF this is what we plan to do for a living.
> I see many posters here say this is only a side thing for me ( ok cool )
> ...


Let's say I respect you for following the rules required to do your business. I also would say most TNC drivers are in the same business operating like common fools.

Does a fool deserve respect? No.

Do you? Yes.

What is the difference? One of them has sense enough to comply. The other is a threat to the general public who hasn't had the force of compliance put upon them. And they are put in that position by corporate misrepresentation and regulatory bullet dodging.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Let's say I respect you for following the rules required to do your business. I also would say most TNC drivers are in the same business operating like common fools.
> 
> Does a fool deserve respect? No.
> 
> ...


I got nothing again


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I spent most of my life in the construction industry and don't relate well to pansies. My bad or my effect? Doesn't mean anything to me to be polite when I want to get somethings done. I don't respect pansies and never will. Nobody in my prior business survived by being one, so they are usually irrelevant in the long run. They can just run along.
> 
> If some driver in Pennsyltucky wants to drive for nothing they have that right and I'll laugh at them in public, just like the pax and the TNC companies that sucker them into it do.


Communication with construction site co-workers is not the same as posting a effective, non badgering reply to a New forum member.

That being said, you keep on being you. I'm done trying to point out the finer points of communicating effectively to suit the venue & the individual on the other side of the exchange.

And I guess this makes me a "Pansy" too.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Communication with construction site co-workers is not the same as posting a effective, non badgering reply to a New forum member.
> 
> That being said, you keep on being you. I'm done trying to point out the finer points of communicating effectively to suit the venue & the individual on the other side of the exchange.
> 
> And I guess this makes me a "Pansy" too.


I appreciate you going for half solutions. 1/2 a loaf is bettern none, right?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

My head is spinning I'm takin a nap ( with my thumb in mouth)
Talk to later @scrurbscrud 


scrurbscrud said:


> Let's say I respect you for following the rules required to do your business. I also would say most TNC drivers are in the same business operating like common fools.
> 
> Does a fool deserve respect? No.
> 
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Let's say I respect you for following the rules required to do your business. I also would say most TNC drivers are in the same business operating like common fools.
> 
> Does a fool deserve respect? No.
> 
> ...


Yes, and the costs of that noncompliance and corporate mirepresentation is passed on to us the general public.

Even if we don't drive or use Uber, we pay for Uber with higher insurance premiums for medical and auto insurance due to insurance fraud.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Aaaaaand it's unlikely you disagree with facts and math or the dissemination of same.
> 
> There is some notion that pointing out shitty math or bad insurance or speaking of it is hating.
> 
> *It has nothing to do with hate.*


Of course Drivers in California have no excuse to use insurance as a reason not to drive since Metromile was introduced. Plenty of other reasons to not drive as much or at all, but insurance is no longer one of them.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

The only response that Uber deserves from drivers is* '**** those Uber clowns.'*

But there is another clown that needs to know who the clown is first. Themselves if they subject themselves to such abuses.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Of course Drivers in California have no excuse to use insurance as a reason not to drive since Metromile was introduced. Plenty of other reasons to not drive as much or at all, but insurance is no longer one of them.


Uber is not about to give one shit if any driver has suitable insurance coverage. They will continue to let the clowns play part time cabbie at the expense of the driver risks. Nor will they pay shit til drivers quit taking their shit for pay.

A good friend of mine, now deceased, said as soon as you stop taking shit from people they stop giving it. He was very right.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

observer said:


> I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.
> 
> Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*
> 
> ...


I like
'' you plant ice you're
going to harvest wind"


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uber is not about to give one shit if any driver has suitable insurance coverage. They will continue to let the clowns play part time cabbie at the expense of the driver risks. Nor will they pay shit til drivers quit taking their shit for pay.
> 
> A good friend of mine, now deceased, said as soon as you stop taking shit from people they stop giving it. He was very right.


I understand. Plenty of reasons to be bitter with what UBER has done and how it operates. But some responsibility must be taken by each driver too. And in California, if you are not at least exploring Metromile well you are the type of Driver Uber depends on.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I understand. Plenty of reasons to be bitter with what UBER has done and how it operates. But some responsibility must be taken by each driver too. And in California, if you are not at least exploring Metromile well you are the type of Driver Uber depends on.


I think we can safely establish that the clowns at Uber could care less about the clowns behind the wheel providing their services at their sole risk and expense, for essentially nothing in most markets.

*It is not bitter* to employ simple math for drivers or do simple risk assessments for drivers *or to say that Uber has neither in play.* It's just a fact.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think we can safely establish that the clowns at Uber could care less about the clowns behind the wheel providing their services at their sole risk and expense, for essentially nothing in most markets.
> 
> *It is not bitter* to employ simple math for drivers or do simple risk assessments for drivers *or to say that Uber has neither in play.* It's just a fact.


And I do think the math exposers offer more than the math deniers. But I also believe many are here for reasons that can not fit into a simple math formula. If you are trying to accrue assets and are young? Well go back to school or get some other schooling. But the Great Recession still impacts a bunch of people. TNC's do offer them something different than Home Depot or being a greeter at Walmart. YMMV


----------



## Holiday (Feb 20, 2015)

Pax told me drivers 2 mins away on 1.8x (4.7) didn't accept her ping


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> who are actually paid to disrupt Uber communities by the Taxi companies or competitors


Hi @DenverDiane!
I've seen a few posts by you with similar assertions.

What is a "Uber Community"?

And which @uberpeople.net forum members, by your estimation, are being "paid to disrupt Uber communities by the Taxi companies or competitors"?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Hatters? Is that like The Mad Hatter, The Purple Hat Society, or homeless UberX drivers who make and sell hats out of Seagrass to afford gas to continue Ubering On?


POST # 22 /@JaxBeachDriver: The Long-
est Standing
Beneficent Bison Follower: May Peace be
upon You and Yourn and Enterprises.

Speaking of Chapeau: May he stop by on
his Drive No. to NE Coastal Kalanickistan this Spring and acquire forementioned Woven Headgear for notoriously hard-
to-fit noggin?

Beachy Bison hats the Ms. Spel ers.
Sending a Hashrocket up @Ima Ture's 
backdashole, now. Chortle.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @DenverDiane!
> I've seen a few posts by you with similar assertions.
> 
> What is a "Uber Community"?
> ...


you will probably be on here ignore list for asking that question


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Backdash said:


> There are pros & cons to this, just like anything else.
> 
> But this place for the most part is all about the bad. Should be called uberpeople hatters forum.
> 
> ...


I know you meant "haters", but hatters would be a good business idea. Make funny hats and sell them to UBER drivers. They're pretty gullible.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> you will probably be on here ignore list for asking that question


Chances are he already is on her list. That's why she can't read his comment.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Or she's out "ignoring" all 12k members and hasn't gotten around to reading the comment.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Communication with construction site co-workers is not the same as posting a effective, non badgering reply to a New forum member.
> 
> That being said, you keep on being you. I'm done trying to point out the finer points of communicating effectively to suit the venue & the individual on the other side of the exchange.
> 
> And I guess this makes me a "Pansy" too.


POST# 34/@chi1cabby: ☆UPNF ALERT!☆
Attention
Please! St. Comity of Chicago, fresh off
his Successful Banishment of Notabilis
Illegitimus @Fart McFoy to the Nether
Regions of UPNF's House O'Corrections,
attempts to Broker Peace in the Forums' 
MidWest Zone O'Notability amid Posts
and Replies in "Nearly Related Thread."

Erstwhile Peanut Farmer, President 39,
Peacemaker, and Occasional FreeHome
Builderer Jimmy "Submariner" Carter
was asked to Comment on the Continual
Internicene War of Wills, responding,
"Who's Bill? Why's he fighting William?"
Upon clarification his own Brother Billy
replied, "You be trippin' sho'nuff!

Accidental Curmudgeon and Rocky 
Mountainously Crabby-at-Times
@CurbURScrewyness was not only
unapologetic but incensed and could
only Wax Floral with his Epitheticals.

Furiously unfulfilled @Curby headed
uphill from Newest Amsterdam, CO.
to confab w/ SelfAppointed Authoritaw
and ButtersAfflictor Eric "PhatAzz" Cart-
man espouser of Timeless Sumo Mantra, "Body rike Stone. Head rike MeatRoaf."

Thankfully the Patron Saint of Forum
Friendship withdrew from Near Un-
Niceities with Trademark NonSequitur:
"Crickets?" and hopped into his French's
YellowMustardMobile headed East.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

observer said:


> Chances are he already is on her list. That's why she can't read his comment.


Can you please copy and paste my post, and tag @DenverDiane, let's see if that gets a response.
Thanx!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Can you please copy and paste my post, and tag @DenverDiane, let's see if that gets a response.
> Thanx!


Sure, hopefully I'm not on her list too..........


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hi @DenverDiane!
> I've seen a few posts by you with similar assertions.
> 
> What is a "Uber Community"?
> ...


Hi @@DenverDiane!
I've seen a few posts by you with similar assertions.

What is a "Uber Community"?

And which @@uberpeople.net forum members, by your estimation, are being "paid to disrupt Ubercommunities by the Taxi companiesor competitors"?

@DenverDiane you are here by tagged.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> Sure, hopefully I'm not on her list too..........


What difference does it make? I'd never even heard of her until she got famous for ignoring people.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> What difference does it make? I'd never even heard of her until she got famous for ignoring people.


Very true!

I don't like "ignore"ing members. How are you supposed to learn anything if your mind is already set?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> Very true!
> 
> I don't like "ignore"ing members. How are you supposed to learn anything if your mind is already set?


I agree. I only ignore members who's minds are obviously already set. Even the truth can't budge them.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> I agree. I only ignore members who's minds are obviously already set. Even the truth can't budge them.


I don't even mind if their mind is set.

The idea is to debate our differences of opinion in a civil manner. Learn from each other even if we don't agree. We may disagree on two points and agree on ten points, if we ignore each other we will never get along, and will never be able to better our situations.

Just take note of Congress right now. Nothing gets done.

I only have one member on "ignore". I don't remember why but must of been pretty bad. Maybe it's time to un "ignore" him.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

observer said:


> I don't even mind if their mind is set.
> 
> The idea is to debate our differences of opinion in a civil manner. *Learn from each other* even if we don't agree. We may disagree on two points and agree on ten points, if we ignore each other we will never get along, and will never be able to better our situations.
> 
> ...


The bolded is why I put them on ignore. People who's minds are already set can't learn from anyone or anything. I have three people on ignore, and all three have their minds set and aren't willing to budge an inch.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

I do not have anybody on ignore. I love to learn from others.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Ooooops changed my mind, It was bad uncle the racist, he stays on ignore. 

Silly me, I knew there was a good reason I put him on "ignore" in the first place.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I spent most of my life in the construction industry and don't relate well to pansies. My bad or my effect? Doesn't mean anything to me to be polite when I want to get somethings done. I don't respect pansies and never will. Nobody in my prior business survived by being one, so they are usually irrelevant in the long run. They can just run along.
> 
> If some driver in Pennsyltucky wants to drive for nothing they have that right and I'll laugh at them in public, just like the pax and the TNC companies that sucker them into it do.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

observer said:


> Ooooops changed my mind, It was bad uncle the racist, he stays on ignore.
> 
> Silly me, I knew there was a good reason I put him on "ignore" in the first place.


He has not posted since -->>> Post by: baduncle, Feb 20, 2015 in forum: Complaints


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> Not the song, either lol
> Lately I've been going through the forums and reading as many threads that I can. Well, let me specify that...the ones that _interest _me. I have noticed that in most of the threads there are drivers who seem to only be posting in threads to add their negative opinions to ummmm....everything. The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.
> 
> For the more experienced drivers who seem to be ticked off at what Uber is doing (fees, rate changes why are you still driving? Just as ANY work out there if you're frustrated and unhappy find something else.
> ...


I would bet your somewhere between 4.9 and 4.97 ?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> He has not posted since -->>> Post by: baduncle, Feb 20, 2015 in forum: Complaints


Yea, I saw that but in his case, it just feels good to keep him on "ignore".


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST# 34/@chi1cabby: ☆UPNF ALERT!☆
> Attention
> Please! St. Comity of Chicago, fresh off
> his Successful Banishment of Notabilis
> ...


I rarely understand what it is you're saying. Have you been partaking in the magical fungi that grows on the cow patties in your field again?


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

@UberTaxPro I don't know what it is. I haven't checked since Friday afternoon. I'm curious, should that matter? if it is around that rating I want to know who dissed me ' cause I wanna stay a 5 Just kidding with the latter part


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

@Duane McCormick You're a 5+ with me! You just seem like the kinda guy that sat in the front row in school... followed all the rules etc.... I know its probably a way off perception on my part because its late and I've been on here way to long today! I have a good friend from college days at Springfield College who lives in Swansea MA. Are you near there?


----------



## Duane McCormick (Mar 13, 2015)

@UberTaxPro Swamsea is about 30 min SE from me. It towards where I was driving last night . Fun times picking up and dropping off college kids to house parties


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

@Duane McCormick My friend lived on a river and you could see the old Narragansett Beer Brewery from his house. His family had a boat docked out in the river and in the summer time my friend would live on the boat. I can't for the life of me remember the name of that river! But surprisingly I can remember a couple of the parties on the boat!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> There are a couple of human instinct problems that come into play with 'laws.' One of them is the natural proclivity of some to break them where there are laws. Hence the force of penalties is required to bring about compliance.
> 
> The other that drivers suffer from is not understanding that vultures naturally prey on dead meat. So if they want to live and survive, they have to get up and at least pretend they are alive to avoid being dead meat. But this lesson is learned once the vulture starts eating into their vital organs.


If you want to live you have to pretend to be alive? Did that make sense when you wrote it?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you want to live you have to pretend to be alive? Did that make sense when you wrote it?


Drivers allow themselves to be preyed upon. Say it however ya please.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

observer said:


> I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.
> 
> Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*
> 
> ...


I find I agree a lot with scrubscrud, but not necessarily the tone. But what the hey, I've just just been ignored by someone because I stated my credentials, and that I found their tone abrasive. In over 2 decades of being online, I've never been placed on an ignore list, so I think that UP must be a bit special. That being said, I do like a lot of the info, so I'm not going to go away because I'm military, and the abrasive people just don't bother me.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I find I agree a lot with scrubscrud, but not necessarily the tone. But what the hey, I've just just been ignored by someone because I stated my credentials, and that I found their tone abrasive. In over 2 decades of being online, I've never been placed on an ignore list, so I think that UP must be a bit special. That being said, I do like a lot of the info, so I'm not going to go away because I'm military, and the abrasive people just don't bother me.


I want to be in the ignore , must feel special


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Yea, I saw that but in his case, it just feels good to keep him on "ignore".


@observer you look diferent 
New hair cut ?


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I want to be in the ignore , must feel special


Just reply in a reasonable fashion to DenverDiane, not only wiill she ignore you, she'll post it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Not by @DenverDiane I think I'm in her good list 
Which is extra special


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Not by @DenverDiane I think I'm in her good list
> Which is extra special


That is probably extra-special because her good list is probably about 5 posters. 
The fact that she was so abrasive when I responded to her in a rational manner speaks volumes about her. You can see how inflammatory I am with accounting advice in the Pay forum under tax. https://uberpeople.net/threads/canada-revenue-agency-tax-return-2014.14907/

As you can see, I never answer a question unless I can insult people, and make them feel like morons. ;-)


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

uberThere said:


> That is probably extra-special because her good list is probably about 5 posters.
> The fact that she was so abrasive when I responded to her in a rational manner speaks volumes about her. You can see how inflammatory I am with accounting advice in the Pay forum under tax. https://uberpeople.net/threads/canada-revenue-agency-tax-return-2014.14907/
> 
> As you can see, I never answer a question unless I can insult people, and make them feel like morons. ;-)


I'm blocked! I don't think I've ever even spoken to her directly. Interesting.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> @observer you look diferent
> New hair cut ?


Decided to give my dad some rest, he's been up there since December.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I'm blocked! I don't think I've ever even spoken to her directly. Interesting.


I think I had three exchanges with her, so you beat me. ;-)
I think she likes here Echo Chamber, so what can you do? It must be lonely in her world.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Not by @DenverDiane I think I'm in her good list
> Which is extra special


Yes, you are! I think she likes you, even took your advice on the door.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I think we can safely establish that the clowns at Uber could care less about the clowns behind the wheel providing their services at their sole risk and expense, for essentially nothing in most markets.
> 
> *It is not bitter* to employ simple math for drivers or do simple risk assessments for drivers *or to say that Uber has neither in play.* It's just a fact.


I apologize for the use of bitter, perhaps I should have used disheartened instead. Math is only 1 side of the equation whether to drive or not though. I have no problem with the constant indoctrination of newbies to the evil of UBER, reading here for a month before driving and 2 months before actually joining it saved me much bitterness as I knew what to expect from UBER. First cut just one week after starting to drive. So what you and others does have value.

Quite frankly I think UBER is going to be about as good a job as many deserve. Perhaps even better than they deserve when you see so many having problems with guarantee math, or no idea what the search function is for. But I am not going to disparage them for driving and more importantly why they drive. How do you and others arbiter the value that some put on the income from UBER, or the removed depreciation from ones car as so many like to say? What is your story SS?

Me, still paying my son's engineering school debt, almost done! He won't ever have to drive a cab when he is my age. Of course they WILL be driverless by THEN. We saved our houses but not bank account. Still hit or miss in real estate for me. Though if you buy a house and let me make the referral in your area I promise not to drive for awhile. And split the referral. Asset protection can be had cheaper than asset accrual. Not all are in the same stage of life. Perhaps you and others should break down by decade how ****ing stupid we are for driving/ 
20-30 not quite stupid but naive
30-40 pretty ****ing stupid, you should have went to school but it is not toolate
40-50 stupid,really misssed the boat,divorce and child paymet exemption though
50+ you gotta do what you do, so more like ignorant of the true math calculations, but not to the implication of any non Walmart greeter income. And like somebody from the free state of Tennesee said I am near death anyway.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> The reason ex drivers are still on the board is either because they have no lives or they had their feelings hurt ("Uber doesn't care about me") and are striking back the only way they can.
> 
> I agree; if someone doesn't like the gig, go find something else to do. The rest of us will be more than happy for the added biz!


Ex drivers,or currently non driving drivers have every right to be here. And their presence does contribute a healthy balance. I refused tips the first 2 weeks. If it were not for this place I might still be doing so. The world has plenty of negativity, if you feel threatened by others being negative about what you are doing, well perhaps this is not for you. Truth hurts, if it works for you great. If it does not for others,and they want to say so. Great.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I don't feel threatened at all, but thanks for the response.


So on your first day here you know all the reasons why somebody might not be in love with UBER as much you are currently?
You mention added biz if Drivers drop out, how many trips have you done?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

observer said:


> I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.
> 
> Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*
> 
> ...


Why do people keep advising me to catch more flies? I don't want more flies. One per pair of trousers is enough for me.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Why do people keep advising me to catch more flies? I don't want more flies. One per pair of trousers is enough for me.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Meanwhile back on planet Earth some sorry schmuck who got deactivated because of low ratings is making 3 new accounts a week ranting about his pain.
> Not healthy at all in the real world.


Are you suggesting members not driving for uber or lyft should be posting on the forum?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Meanwhile back on planet Earth some sorry schmuck who got deactivated because of low ratings is making 3 new accounts a week ranting about his pain.
> Not healthy at all in the real world.


Are they not on your ignore list? Like I said, somewhere, I still feel kind of new around here. Obvously because it was only today I took notice that most feel you ignore about everybody who does not agree with you. Of course you likely did not see those posts. All respectful and shit were those posts, but how many folks are on your ignore list? Andy why? Do you ever grant parole, like the moderator has done round here lately?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Are they not on your ignore list? Like I said, somewhere, I still feel kind of new around here. Obvously because it was only today I took notice that most feel you ignore about everybody who does not agree with you. Of course you likely did not see those posts. All respectful and shit were those posts, but how many folks are on your ignore list? Andy why? Do you ever grant parole, like he moderator has done round here lately?


Who are you talking to? Do I pronounce your name friend of the devil?


----------



## Monica rodriguez (Nov 16, 2014)

People on here that think most of us just complain and talk negatively about the company are ignorant.

This company has given us nothing positive to say.

The drivers and others that leave their opinions on here which may seem negative but are the truth.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

puber said:


> On the ignore list


Hey puber! Would I be a Contrarian if I got put on your "Ignore List" or would I be a sheep? I'm effing confused?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Backdash said:


> There are pros & cons to this, just like anything else.
> 
> But this place for the most part is all about the bad. Should be called uberpeople hatters forum.
> 
> ...


The World needs more Hatters!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

observer said:


> I do agree with you, but there is a way to complain and change things.
> 
> Cursing and putting down people is not a good way to bring about change. Haven't you ever heard the expression "you catch more flies with honey than with vinegar".*
> 
> ...


America is one bad winter away from a Bee disaster.

It's much easier to make Vinegar


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DenverDiane said:


> Welcome to the internet.
> In addition to the classes of people that you mention above there is also the 10-15% of humanity who are sociopaths who happen to _literally_ have nothing better to do then to disrupt communities.
> 
> In addition to sociopaths you have people who have axes to grind after being rejected by Uber for some odd reason (cough...cough...prior violent felony conviction...cough) or who are actually paid to disrupt Uber communities by the Taxi companies or competitors - which happens more than most people believe which is why it is so effective.
> ...


So who do I go to to claim back-pay?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So who do I go to to claim back-pay?


So she ignores all non cheerleaders?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I rarely understand what it is you're saying. Have you been partaking in the magical fungi that grows on the cow patties in your field again?


Don't knock him! That's how the Mormon Church started!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> So she ignores all non cheerleaders?


Thank God for that! Everyone would leave the room if I put on my outfit again!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Don't knock him! That's how the Mormon Church started!


I'm not knocking him. I enjoy his posts... I think.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I think I had three exchanges with her, so you beat me. ;-)
> I think she likes here Echo Chamber, so what can you do? It must be lonely in her world.


It's her idea of a Mass-Debate!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

"DenverDiane said: ↑
Welcome to the internet.
In addition to the classes of people that you mention above there is also the 10-15% of humanity who are sociopaths who happen to _literally_ have nothing better to do then to disrupt communities."

Sociopath? Do you think that means anyone who causes a stir in a community? That line of thinking sounds like totalitarianism to me.

Sociopath
noun, Psychiatry.
1.
a person with a psychopathic personality whose behavior is antisocial, often criminal, and who lacks a sense of moral responsibility or social conscience.

Lack of social conscience? Lack of moral responsibility? You mean like cutting pay in half with less than 12 hours notice? Lying to people? Purposely misleading people into thinking they will actually make more money? Using people knowing they will be much worse off when you're done with them?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> "DenverDiane said: ↑
> Welcome to the internet.
> In addition to the classes of people that you mention above there is also the 10-15% of humanity who are sociopaths who happen to _literally_ have nothing better to do then to disrupt communities."
> 
> ...


Oh Leave her alone! It's hard enough for a young apprentice chef who's idol only allows her to toss his salad. When she's blind to the out-of-style Nonna's and Nannu's wiling to show her how to make authentic gnocchi and aranchini.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/why-im-tired-of-posts-about-tipping.13838/page-4#post-221743


DenverDiane said:


> I don't disagree with you at all. *This is a big reason why I am going to sign on with Lyft first before trying Uber -* more pay.
> As much as I hate the expression, it is what it is. And it's what we signed on for if we signed on. It's unlikely Uber is going to change because there are still so many out of work and needing something extra. Work the guarantees and the surges if you can - drive for another service - get a different job and stop driving for Uber if the tip situation is too much.
> 
> Complaining about it here will do absolutely ... zero. Everything that can be said about it has been said about it.
> Everything. Moaning about what we already know here does absolutely - nothing.


 And there you have it, folks! Another poster who's not even driven a single day for Uber, complaining about the complainers on this forum!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey puber! Would I be a Contrarian if I got put on your "Ignore List" or would I be a sheep? I'm effing confused?


A sheep.

Also you have to worship and preach political correctness and contribute nothing factual or usefull to my UP experience expect your "feelings".


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> UberHammer said:
> 
> 
> > Call it what you want. The fact that there are so many complaints about Uber is because what Uber does is more than worthy of complaints. *If Uber wants the complaints to go away, they can change how they do business.* Expecting people to change is just wishful thinking.
> ...


Why do people quote a post and ask a question where the answer to the question is in the post they quote?

If Uber does NOT want the complaints to go away, then they don't need to change how they do business. It's their choice.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I apologize for the use of bitter, perhaps I should have used disheartened instead. Math is only 1 side of the equation whether to drive or not though. I have no problem with the constant indoctrination of newbies to the evil of UBER, reading here for a month before driving and 2 months before actually joining it saved me much bitterness as I knew what to expect from UBER. First cut just one week after starting to drive. So what you and others does have value.


The only real objection I had to Uber was the obfuscation on insurance issues and driver saturation issues. Math good or bad generally takes care of itself. It was an iffy minor biz proposition from the start. Now it's out of the question for me with Uber. I expect Lyft to shortly follow.


> Quite frankly I think UBER is going to be about as good a job as many deserve. Perhaps even better than they deserve when you see so many having problems with guarantee math, or no idea what the search function is for. But I am not going to disparage them for driving and more importantly why they drive. *How do you and others arbiter the value that some put on the income from UBER,* or the removed depreciation from ones car as so many like to say? What is your story SS?


Short version. Do drivers in Pennsyltucky make anything driving for 65 cents a mile. *NO*. End of math conversation.



> Me, still paying my son's engineering school debt, almost done! He won't ever have to drive a cab when he is my age. Of course they WILL be driverless by THEN. We saved our houses but not bank account. Still hit or miss in real estate for me. Though if you buy a house and let me make the referral in your area I promise not to drive for awhile. And split the referral. Asset protection can be had cheaper than asset accrual. Not all are in the same stage of life. Perhaps you and others should break down by decade how ****ing stupid we are for driving/
> 20-30 not quite stupid but naive
> 30-40 pretty ****ing stupid, you should have went to school but it is not toolate
> 40-50 stupid,really misssed the boat,divorce and child paymet exemption though
> 50+ you gotta do what you do, so more like ignorant of the true math calculations, but not to the implication of any non Walmart greeter income. And like somebody from the free state of Tennesee said I am near death anyway.


It's in all of our best interests to not drive unless and until the pay is right, personal desperation notwithstanding. *Apart from that Uber/Lyft will take every driver sucker down the financial drain with price cuts.*

If a drivers claim is that they are so desperate that they will drive under an insurance fantasy knowing that the risks, if realized, could derail their financial lives entirely and that they will do it for essentially nothing, fine. Just don't bullshit anyone about it. I think this practice applied to the populace is a danger to the public interests on many levels of observation, particularly so to the drivers. *It's a good lesson in how desperation breeds lawlessness and undue risks.*

It would be a real shame to see any driver, particularly if we're older and trying to coast to the finish line to have their lives turned upside down over an accident, where they essentially put themselves into that position by corporate lie prompting, desperation and general personal carelessness. *This business should not be allowed to do that to anyone, personal desperation notwithstanding. *

But I also know that the regulators don't give a rats ass, so it's unlikely that anyone will care but the drivers. Vicious circle ain't it? The drivers are the ones in the power seat but they are too desperate to do otherwise. Saw the same thing happen already in construction where the American workforce was dismantled by illegal aliens working for shit for pay and no benefits. The regulators didn't care. Builders were forced that direction to remain competitive. And by not working, the legal workers who got decent pay prior just moved on to other things and let the illegals over run the business. *The business fell to the desperate.* And eventually the business itself went down the shitter anyway with the previously employed legals being a factor to that implosion.

We are the new legal immigrants doing the same thing in this biz.

I hear ya on the real estate stuff too. I've had a managing brokers license for 30+ years and worked in that general industry all my career, although not in the typical 'realtor' vein. More from the new construction side, which also sucks major major ass, still, almost 9 years post financial crisis. Nearly everyone in this industry prior from top to bottom has been sidelined. I was at the top of a minor pile prior. No total destruction for me, just some earthquakes that mandated reduced financial postures and substantially less personal risk.

Everywhere will be Pennsyltucky rates. In fact everywhere is on it's way to being Pennsyltucky. The American work force in general is being dragged into competition with Chinese communist slave labor. Do the math. Look where it's headed.

Prepare to be a petty slave. And do so, willingly. Be thankful for your bread and water.

I will posture that disruption brought about by these various manipulations of big dot corp and a malfunctioning political and regulatory system will take us all down to the Chinese communist slave labor levels soon enough.

And we can eat and toss popcorn at each others on the internet while it happens before our eyes.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> @UberHammer You may be surprised by this but yes, I DO know what the other forums are for. Maybe I started this thread in the incorrect forum by accident. Hey, no worries though. I can rely on other drivers such as yourself to helpfully point that out to me
> 
> Duane


Well, maybe you should tell us now Duane? Are you out there killing it by Ubering for 75 cents per paid mile? I see your location and Providence RI is at 75 cents per mile for Uberx.

Makin' bank there are ya? Drivin them little co-eds around for a net $1.60 to you min. fare?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2015)

Duane McCormick said:


> Not the song, either lol
> Lately I've been going through the forums and reading as many threads that I can. Well, let me specify that...the ones that _interest _me. I have noticed that in most of the threads there are drivers who seem to only be posting in threads to add their negative opinions to ummmm....everything. The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.
> 
> For the more experienced drivers who seem to be ticked off at what Uber is doing (fees, rate changes why are you still driving? Just as ANY work out there if you're frustrated and unhappy find something else.
> ...


Duane Please ! 
The moment you posted your request for "Respect" was the moment you hung a bulls eye target on your back.
Yes their is a tremendous amount of negativity posted on a daily basis, which I for one believes is just as valid as helpful advice and tips.
When someone is allowed to vent, the problem/issue becomes smaller and then one is able to keep it in perspective .
Maybe your one of the fortunate ones who have not gone before uncle travis kangaroo court only to realize that you have found guilty before been allowed to see evidence of your so called Uber violation. And when so called accuser cannot produce factual evidence and was exposed as a straight up scam artist, Uber was exposed as the biggest tool !
Correct me if I'm wrong but a "partner" in business stands beside you. Uber is not your partner and uncle travis is no more than a straight up pimp.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Oh Leave her alone! It's hard enough for a young apprentice chef who's idol only allows her to toss his salad. When she's blind to the out-of-style Nonna's and Nannu's wiling to show her how to make authentic gnocchi and aranchini.


Yuck. I'll stick with mac & cheese


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Chinese communist slave labor levels soon enough.


Capitalism is alive and well in China. The middle class is growing. The workers that used to migrate to the coast are migrating back to their home towns because there's work there. Now the Chinese are exploiting the slave labor from places like Mauritius. Find a new bugbear folks. And many Chinese cities have Uber even the ones where the local taxis are great like Hong Kong


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

I dont mind the complaint makes for fun reading and some insight from some in between the complaints. I dislike all the internet tough guys calling names and being disrespectful to others knowing very well face to face they would be silent and afraid


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Capitalism is alive and well in China. The middle class is growing. The workers that used to migrate to the coast are migrating back to their home towns because there's work there. Now the Chinese are exploiting the slave labor from places like Mauritius. Find a new bugbear folks. And many Chinese cities have Uber even the ones where the local taxis are great like Hong Kong


Pimping Uber is over the top, but communist China? Come on now Sacto, don't believe everything you read. We all know that Travis would probably be shot in the back of the head by Chinese authorities if they could get their hands on him.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Not what I have read. I used to live in Hong Kong. I have first-hand knowledge. Use your rider app and put the pin in Hong Kong, in Shanghai. Uber be there. China today is not your grandpas Red China. The gambling enclave of Macau is doing seven times the turnover of Las Vegas. I have a Hong Kong drivers license so if I could snag myself a car I can probably drive for Uber there.

Google stories on Uber Shanghai. It's even covered by the Financial Times


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Not what I have read. I used to live in Hong Kong. I have first-hand knowledge. Use your rider app and put the pin in Hong Kong, in Shanghai. Uber be there. China today is not your grandpas Red China. The gambling enclave of Macau is doing seven times the turnover of Las Vegas. I have a Hong Kong drivers license so if I could snag myself a car I can probably drive there.


Well, Hong Kong really doesn't count though. It's much nicer there. China .gov is trying to get them down to the level of everywhere else in China too.

I wonder how low the shit for pay is for Uberx in Hong Kong? [checking] Wow! $9.32 per KM! (HK) Wonder how much that is per mile (calculating) Not bad. Bout $2 a mile. Probably live like a king for that in China.

hmmm....? (ponders relocating to communist country to drive for Uberx.)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> We don't need unions. The government already has laws that cover working conditions, payment of overtime, etc. They may have served a purpose at one time, but now they are basically organized criminals that defend the lame and lazy while taking your money to "represent" you.


And how many of these benefits has Uber offered you?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I am planning a trip back in a couple of months. I should contact one of the guys driving there and see if he'll add me to his car. Now that would be a kick because I got a driving license, never had a car, and never in my life have I driven on the other side of the road. Don't I seem him a perfect driver for China?

My Hong Kong license paid off in spades when I made a trip to Europe because I had forgotten to bring my US drivers license with me. Couldn't rent a car without a drivers license.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I am planning a trip back in a couple of months. I should contact one of the guys driving there and see if he'll add me to his car. Now that would be a kick because I got a driving license, never had a car, and never in my life have I driven on the other side of the road. Don't I seem him a perfect driver for China?
> 
> My Hong Kong license paid off in spades when I made a trip to Europe because I had forgotten to bring my US drivers license with me. Couldn't rent a car without a drivers license.


Try to get one of those translating devices you hang on your neck to speak Mandarin.

Uber will probably make this mandatory for drivers in the U.S. soon so they can translate to English:

http://buysigmo.com/


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Street language in Hong Kong is Cantonese. I just checked about driving there. The vehicle has to have commercial insurance. Clearly they're not aiming for Joe anybody, but fleet managers.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I have those benefits at my regular job. Uber does not have to supply them to me because I am an IC.


He says smugly.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

For the record, China is a socialist country, it says so in their constitution. It is run by a political party, and that political party is the Communist Party. There's a difference between the Constitution and the administration, just like in America.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> He says smugly.


Yeah, and probably runs insurance bareback. Hope that regular jobs pays enough to get high risk to support his coming former Uberx habit.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Why would whatever my insurance situation is trouble you?


See previous notes on general dangers to the public interest.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Whats the end result of this thread?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> But whatever risks you perceive exist will be for me to deal with and not you. I am glad you are concerned about my well being, but I am a grownup. I can handle my own affairs.


Your interests and the public's interests for drivers having insufficient pay for vehicle upkeep and legit insurance for doing the gig are probably at odds. I could give a rats ass if you leave yourself open for attack and in fact hope you find yourself in that predicament. Thin out the driver herd.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Whats the end result of this thread?


That Uber doesn't respect drivers and that drivers are delusional if they think otherwise.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> The fact that you would wish ill will on someone else because that person disagrees with you is a testament to you lack of character.


I think it's prudent to have proper insurance. You don't. Next!

The fact the Uberx drivers in most of the country make nothing and more than likely will claim tax loses remains a math fact. Next!

The fact that drivers lose money to drive will naturally lead to dangerous vehicle conditions. Next!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I couldn't care less if they "respect" me or not. I've never given it a second thought. All I know is I see a direct deposit to my bank account every Thursday. That's all the respect I need. Why in the world should someone care if Uber "respects" them or not? That sounds like union pap to me.


Yeah, I'm sure you're just killing it @ $1 a mile. Next!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Again, what does what I make trouble you? You need to get a life...seriously!


Get a life and quit Uber pimping that drivers make money at a buck a mile. Next!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> 1) You have no idea what kind of insurance I have. I won't get into that because it's not your affair. Next!


Sure it's my issue. You idiots running around the streets with voided personal auto policies makes it an issue for everyone.



> 2) What other drivers do or don't make is not your business or mine. That's THEIR issue. Next!


Math issues are issues. Unless you like driving for nothing. Please Uber pimp facts or move along.


> 3) Drivers losing money and resulting in dangerous vehicle conditions is your opinion.


No, it's a fact. Drivers who lose money can't do shit with their rides. They are a danger to the public in a largely unregulated area of public interest.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

PROTIP: at $1.00 a mile you are not making any money, and overtime you will need to replace your ride and will not be able to afford to. I made just short of $10.00 per mile today at 4:30 am and I am not kidding.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> *PROTIP: at $1.00 a mile you are not making any money *


Agree. Brilliant deduction.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

No… I'm enjoying the fight… Don't stop now


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Do you actually know someone with a voided auto policy or is that just another opinion?


It's a pretty safe bet that drivers making a buck a mile are NOT going to have commercial insurance and that their personal auto policies are voided by doing ride share.

You are certainly free to blow your Uber big money at a buck a mile and none of your business trumpet to anyone here who believes you.

You are probably the only one who'll buy your bullshit though.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

@UberOnSD would you mind showing what you drive in your avatar? Thanks


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> So you don't actually know anyone with a voided auto policy like I figured. A "pretty safe bet" doesn't really mean much except to the person doing the betting.


Just read your personal auto policy and find the livery exclusion therein for yourself. I recognize the perils of driver insurance fraud and misrepresentations as a public concern because any of us could have an incident with such irresponsible nitwits.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> PROTIP: at $1.00 a mile you are not making any money, and overtime you will need to replace your ride and will not be able to afford to. I made just short of $10.00 per mile today at 4:30 am and I am not kidding.


Well, to be fair, at $1.00 a mile, you're probably not losing any money either unless the driver's car costs more than $0.536 per mile to operate (assuming $0.17 per minute, 50% deadmile ratio, and 30 MPH average).

But no one is doing this just to break even. People are doing it for profit. And there's probably a level of profit they expect to make it worth their time. Only poor, desperate and unemployed people are going to find the level of profit at $1.00 per mile worth their time. Or they have a full time job, but their life is so ****ing boring that they have nothing better to do with their free time than to drive around for $4/hr of profit. Or they think their early weeks of high cash flow is all profit... but this only lasts until the big expenses arrive. Then they quit. The poor, desperate, unemployed, and homely will never quit.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I have those benefits at my regular job. Uber does not have to supply them to me because I am an IC.


So, your regular job will pay your workers comp bill, when you have an accident Ubering?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> What is a Worker's Comp bill? Isn't that money that's paid to the Worker's Comp fund in California? Why would I need to pay that?
> 
> Leave law to the lawyers. I would also recommend that you refrain from even going outside let alone drive. You seem too lillylivered and afraid.


When you get injured on the job, workers comp is what pays you while you are injured and can't work. Employers are required by law to pay into it for every employee they employ. Since Uber doesn't employ you, if you get hurt doing work for Uber, you are not covered by workers comp, and your employers workers comp won't cover you either because it was not a work related accident.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks for joining the forum @UberOnSD I am glad you are having a fun time. Is the whole office looking over your shoulder? Tell them we all said Hello.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

What happened to all uberonsd's posts in this thread?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Thanks for joining the forum @UberOnSD I am glad you are having a fun time. Is the whole office looking over your shoulder? Tell them we all said Hello.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What happened to all uberonsd's posts in this thread?


Nothing is a more tell tale sign of one coming to the realization of how stupid they sound than the quick removal of all the evidence.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Speak for yourself. I've come to the realization that I don't have time to do battle with nitwits who think the world owes them something.


Wow! That's uncanny!... King George III said the exact same thing.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> Not the song, either lol
> Lately I've been going through the forums and reading as many threads that I can. Well, let me specify that...the ones that _interest _me. I have noticed that in most of the threads there are drivers who seem to only be posting in threads to add their negative opinions to ummmm....everything. The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.
> 
> For the more experienced drivers who seem to be ticked off at what Uber is doing (fees, rate changes why are you still driving? Just as ANY work out there if you're frustrated and unhappy find something else.
> ...


Notice that some of ones who "like this" post, are pro-uberites. I'm surprised Randy Shears didn't make a cameo appearance on this thread.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> Speak for yourself. I've come to the realization that I don't have time to do battle with nitwits who think the world owes them something.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I haven't read all the responses to this post, but speaking in a general sense, this forum is a place for drivers to learn, to share and to vent. If it seems that there are more venting posts than anything else, then perhaps you should view that as a sign of the root problem and not assume that those venting here are just crabby *****ers. Once the shiny wears off, things look a lot different. I know, I was once like you, we all were.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> What happened to all uberonsd's posts in this thread?


Methinks someone has been banned to the netherworld


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I rarely understand what it is you're saying. Have you been partaking in the magical fungi that grows on the cow patties in your field again?


POST # 69 /@JaxBeachDriver: My Fict-
ional account of the @chi1cabby and
@scrurbscrud hockey-style Faceoff on
pages 2-3 of this Thread confused the
bejeepers out of @Sydney Uber so I'll
invite you into an explanatory Conver-
sation to make it helpful to both of you.

I wrote it as an Homage to his Past Humor
creativity. Being more confusing than
John Donne was NOT my intent.

No 'shrooms for Bison. Humans are
mind altering enough for me!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> True - but only a target to complete jerks
> 
> You are a "new" member but you have the anti-travis lingo all down an pat don't you?
> I'm guessing just another suckpuppet account so - ignored.


And that's what you probably do best , "guessing".
Now get that plump booty in the kitchen and make papa a sandwich .


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> PROTIP: at $1.00 a mile you are not making any money, and overtime you will need to replace your ride and will not be able to afford to. I made just short of $10.00 per mile today at 4:30 am and I am not kidding.


Which Uber were you running, SUV? And what type of surge did you need for that?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 69 /@JaxBeachDriver: My Fict-
> ional account of the @chi1cabby and
> @scrurbscrud hockey-style Faceoff on
> pages 2-3 of this Thread confused the
> ...


I doubt it. Sydney Uber has me on ignore last I heard. And I'm probably the only one who knew part of your piece was referring to me. Incensed florist...heh heh


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Which Uber were you running, SUV? And what type of surge did you need for that?


He got a cancel fee of 1o bucks for driving a mile to a pax pickup.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

DenverDiane said:


> You're confusing capitalism with fascism.
> Oh wait ... Carry on.


I know you can't read this, but for others out there, this just shows how ignorant she is about anything. I've been to China, and trust me, it's more capitalistic than the US. Even if it weren't China is a communist country, not a fascist one. She can't even get basics of government structure correct.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> He got a cancel fee of 1o bucks for driving a mile to a pax pickup.


Cheeky.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberThere said:


> I know you can't read this, but for others out there, this just shows how ignorant she is about anything. I've been to China, and trust me, it's more capitalistic than the US. Even if it weren't China is a communist country, not a fascist one. She can't even get basics of government structure correct.


Discussing the political/monetary structure of China is probably above the pay grade here.


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Discussing the political/monetary structure of China is probably above the pay grade here.


True, but if your going to slander a country, you should get the terms correct.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

uberThere said:


> True, but if your going to slander a country, you should get the terms correct.


I prefer to see my worker bee allies there as communist slave labor captives. And a foretell of our future under centralized big dotcorp pseudo capitalist oligopoly...


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> Methinks someone has been banned to the netherworld


POST # 154 /@uberguy_in_ct : His Profile
Page only shows 1 Message. Self-erasure-
in-Dynamic-Mode. "About face! Advance
to the Rear."


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Decided to give my dad some rest, he's been up there since December.


I'm going to take a small vacation , to a deep cave or maybe a bomb shelter


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

@observer the previous message was not for you ,


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I vote you photo shop your dads picture with the message


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Nothing is a more tell tale sign of one coming to the realization of how stupid they sound than the quick removal of all the evidence.


It won't be quick for me!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> I vote you photo shop your dads picture with the message


Funny you should say that, I never realized how little he did accept and how many things he changed in his life.

All to better the lives of his kids and grandkids.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

observer said:


> Funny you should say that, I never realized how little he did accept and how many things he changed in his life.
> 
> All to better the lives of his kids and grandkids.


It's a great message I relate


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Whats the end result of this thread?


can only lead to action once members come to consensus


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> can only lead to action once members come to consensus


Right after world peace


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Right after world peace


Hey, if this tread is about World Peace. I'm all in.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

uberThere said:


> Which Uber were you running, SUV? And what type of surge did you need for that?


I do have Black SUV but that trip had nothing to do with Uber. It was my own client. Private car rate before 5:00 am $98.00 total on a CC for a 10 mile run to the airport Party of 1. I actually got lucky because I charged the client $65.00 fare + 20% gratuity = $78.00 and he gave me an extra $20.00 tip total = $98.00. When ever I have a request for a premium hour run after 11:00 PM or before 5:00 AM. I charge true private car rates and always include the gratuity in the rate I quote. I am focused on my own client base. Uber is only a small percentage of my income. I have been doing this for years. Last night at 6:15 PM party of 2 $70.00 cash 16.3 mile run drop at the airport. This morning 5:45 am pickup set hopefully 65.00 to 70.00 cash? CC will be fine also. A couple of old ladies.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Yuck. I'll stick with mac & cheese


You haven't lived! Get yee to the nearest Sicilian Restuarant and order Arancini for entree then home made Gnocchi with a simple Napoli sauce or my favourite, Pesto.

Please post a report.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

You misunderstand. I have lived. And I have learned. Mac & cheese for me


----------



## uberThere (Feb 22, 2015)

UberCemetery said:


> I do have Black SUV but that trip had nothing to do with Uber. It was my own client. Private car rate before 5:00 am $98.00 total on a CC for a 10 mile run to the airport Party of 1. I actually got lucky because I charged the client $65.00 fare + 20% gratuity = $78.00 and he gave me an extra $20.00 tip total = $98.00. When ever I have a request for a premium hour run after 11:00 PM or before 5:00 AM. I charge true private car rates and always include the gratuity in the rate I quote. I am focused on my own client base. Uber is only a small percentage of my income. I have been doing this for years. Last night at 6:15 PM party of 2 $70.00 cash 16.3 mile run drop at the airport. This morning 5:45 am pickup set hopefully 65.00 to 70.00 cash? CC will be fine also. A couple of old ladies.


I take it that you only use Uber to round out your income? Smart move.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Well, I've said this before and I'll reiterate, and that is that when you sign up for Uber, you think that you know what's going on in terms of rates, how much per mile, etc. 
But in the quest to decimate the competition, Uber pulls the rug out from under their "partners" and lowers fares and consequently the amount earned per mile to the point that you could have the most economical car going, and you'd still be losing money.... and THAT is what I don't like.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Uber and respect go together like ketchup on pancakes.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

uberThere said:


> True, but if your going to slander a country, you should get the terms correct.


I myself would never slander China. Wish I could go there...hot babes all over the place, but Visa way too hard to get for the Mainland!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If anyone doesn't like what people post simply put them on your ignore list. Telling others what to think and write will never fly.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> Not the song, either lol
> Lately I've been going through the forums and reading as many threads that I can. Well, let me specify that...the ones that _interest _me. I have noticed that in most of the threads there are drivers who seem to only be posting in threads to add their negative opinions to ummmm....everything. The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.
> 
> For the more experienced drivers who seem to be ticked off at what Uber is doing (fees, rate changes why are you still driving? Just as ANY work out there if you're frustrated and unhappy find something else.
> ...


Ahhh, yes. You're referring to the likes of @BlkGeep and @scrurbscrud. We all know who these people are, and evidently you do, too. For the most part we're a pretty decent community out here and we enjoy helping each other out. But like any community or neighborhood, there are always going to be a few sore heads who endeavor to suck the life out of the room for everyone here. And that's why the Ignore feature exists. Don't be afraid to use it. Welcome to the forum, Duane. We're glad you joined us.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Ahhh, yes. You're referring to the likes of @scrurbscrud. *We all know* who these people are, and evidently you do, too. For the most part we're a pretty decent community out here and we enjoy helping each other out. But like any community or neighborhood, there are always going to be a few* sore heads* who endeavor to *suck the life out* of the room for everyone here.


Oh please. Your projections on other drivers are worthless. We all know certain things you do that are not that bright, but I don't deride anyone's right to do stupid things.

*So for about the 10th time, stop 'tagging' me in your posts with personal slurs.*

The only 'we all know' in your statement is you. And that only because I pointed out that you openly violate your driver agreement when driving children. That's your own sorehead reaction to me for pointing it out and nothing more.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Duane McCormick said:


> *The last I knew we are all here to learn new tips, help each other out, advise newer drivers what to look out for, etc.*


I couldn't have said it better!
We tend to loose that as the reason for us being here, the longer we've been posting on @uberpeople.net!
Forum Members need to be welcoming in our posts to New Forum Members.
We have stop making troll comments, and call out other forum members for doing so.
We Have to stop being so strident in our posture in our interactions with other forum members.
Drivers choose to sign-up to Drive, or continue to Drive for Uber for their own personal reasons that we are not privy too.
As for the reality of Driving for Uber, New Drivers/Forum Members will experience it for themselves first-hand over time, and by the virtue of being on the forum. *We Do Not Need To Force Feed It!*


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

trolls need loving too


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Uber and respect go together like ketchup on pancakes.


That wins the Post of The Day Award!!

.........errr for yesterday. Good one Lidman!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I myself would never slander China. Wish I could go there...hot babes all over the place, but Visa way too hard to get for the Mainland!


You must have a record! 

China is opening its door to Westerners, huge business for them tourism.

The Chinese now surpass the Japanese in numbers coming over to Australia. I've gotta learn Mandarin.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I couldn't have said it better!
> We tend to loose that as the reason for us being here, the longer we've been posting on @uberpeople.net!
> Forum Members need to be welcoming in our posts to New Forum Members.
> We have stop making troll comments, and call out other forum members for doing so.
> ...


Ya know, it might not be a bad idea to create a recommended Ignore list to share with new forum members. Of course @scrurbscrud and @BlkGeep will top the leader board, but there are likely a few others, too, who deserve to be on such a list. @elelegido used to behave that way, too, but he's cleaned up his act dramatically and he seems to be a good bloke these days. It just bugs the shit outta me when a new person comes on here, asks a question, then gets mercilessly ridiculed and insulted. Of course, the people who behave that way have deeper, more fundamental issues than driving for Uber, but the newbies certainly don't deserve to be treated that way.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Lidman said:


> trolls need loving too


Never underestimate the value of the minor inquiries to a potential Uber shill member.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I couldn't have said it better!
> We tend to loose that as the reason for us being here, the longer we've been posting on @uberpeople.net!
> Forum Members need to be welcoming in our posts to New Forum Members.
> We have stop making troll comments, and call out other forum members for doing so.
> ...


new drivers need guidance , not the "customer is a POS" line

Maybe the "UBER is evil but find out yourself " line is good

The " only absolute morons drive for uber " line is conflicting for me all the logic behind that line is there BUT I can't destroy a person for trying


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Uber and respect go together like ketchup on pancakes.





Sydney Uber said:


> That wins the Post of The Day Award!!
> 
> .........errr for yesterday. Good one Lidman!


I initially liked @Lidman's post. But upon further reflection I've unliked it, despite it's pithy witticism.
Let's not conflate Respect for fellow forum members, regardless of their POV, with Respect for Uber.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I initially liked @Lidman's post. But upon further reflection I've unliked it, despite it's pithy witticism.
> Let's not conflate Respect for fellow forum members with Respect for Uber.


When was the last time you had a holiday? Really? come-on, tell us.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I initially liked @chi1cabby
> Let's not conflate Respect for fellow forum members, regardless of their POV, with Respect for Uber.



Very cerebral, @chi1cabby. Well stated.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know, it might not be a bad idea to create a recommended Ignore list to share with new forum members. Of course @scrurbscrud and @BlkGeep will top the leader board, but there are likely a few others, too, who deserve to be on such a list. @elelegido used to behave that way, too, but he's cleaned up his act dramatically and he seems to be a good bloke these days. It just bugs the shit outta me when a new person comes on here, asks a question, then gets mercilessly ridiculed and insulted. Of course, the people who behave that way have deeper, more fundamental issues than driving for Uber, but the newbies certainly don't deserve to be treated that way.


Desert Driver, you are an enigmatic profundity!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> When was the last time you had a holiday? Really? come-on, tell us.


It'll be 2 years come May.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It'll be 2 years come May.


It sorta sneaks up on good hardworking folk. Some can go many years without a break and keep balanced (I sorta did). I thank my kids for forcing me away from work and helping retain my sanity. Had some great breaks lately.

We are leaving in 3 weeks time for a one week cruise. This will be the first time in 20 years I'll be turning the phone over to another person, not answering emails and just chilling out.

Booked it 18 months ago, it's really gonna happen!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> It'll be 2 years come May.


Oh I forgot the point I wanted to make @chi1cabby - try taking a real break, chill a little. That post about @Lidman 's post was waaaaay to analytical considering the tone he wrote it in.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Desert Driver, you are an enigmatic profundity!


That's a result of good genes and righteous upbringing, I reckon.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know, it might not be a bad idea to create a recommended Ignore list to share with new forum members. Of course @scrurbscrud and @BlkGeep will top the leader board, but there are likely a few others, too, who deserve to be on such a list. @elelegido used to behave that way, too, but he's cleaned up his act dramatically and he seems to be a good bloke these days. It just bugs the shit outta me when a new person comes on here, asks a question, then gets mercilessly ridiculed and insulted. Of course, the people who behave that way have deeper, more fundamental issues than driving for Uber, but the newbies certainly don't deserve to be treated that way.


This can be simply accomplished by forum members learning to self moderate. I used to be strident in my posts towards certain forum members, but with gentle coaxing from @uberpeople.net & few warnings from @UPModerator, I've learned to self moderate in my post. But I've not changed my stance one iota on shining a light on Uber's bottomless duplicity towards it's own Drivers.

New forum members have to feel welcomed on the forum, and Not challenged, trolled or badgered. When I come across a brand new forum member, I welcome em, regardless of their posts to POV.
https://uberpeople.net/search/5559058/?q="welcome+to+the+forum"&o=date&c[user][0]=152

*Edit:* Heck I even welcomed this Hit & Run poster @Shocked and Disgusted
*Complaint about the people on this forum*
And the *"Pretend Doc"*, @RiderMD
*A Rider's perspective on drivers.*


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This can be simply accomplished by forum members learning to self moderate. I used to be strident in my posts towards certain forum members, but with gentle coaxing from @uberpeople.net & few warnings from @UPModerator, I've learned to self moderate in my post. But I've not changed my stance one iota on shining a light on Uber's bottomless duplicity towards it's own Drivers.
> 
> New forum members have to feel welcomed on the forum, and Not challenged, trolled or badgered. When I come across a brand new forum member, I welcome em, regardless of their posts to POV.
> https://uberpeople.net/search/5559058/?q="welcome+to+the+forum"&o=date&c[user][0]=152


And that's why chaps like us stand head and shoulders above many others. You are one to be emulated.


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Oh please. Your projections on other drivers are worthless. We all know certain things you do that are not that bright, but I don't deride anyone's right to do stupid things.
> 
> *So for about the 10th time, stop 'tagging' me in your posts with personal slurs.*
> 
> The only 'we all know' in your statement is you. And that only because I pointed out that you openly violate your driver agreement when driving children. That's your own sorehead reaction to me for pointing it out and nothing more.


I wonder how many of the malcontent bellyachers out here are actually deactivated drivers or people with DUI convictions who CAN'T drive. HMMM


----------



## UberOnSD (Mar 23, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> You must have a record!
> 
> China is opening its door to Westerners, huge business for them tourism.
> 
> The Chinese now surpass the Japanese in numbers coming over to Australia. I've gotta learn Mandarin.


No, no record. But to get a business Visa, you have to get a letter of invitation. More trouble than it is worth.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> I wonder how many of the malcontent bellyachers out here are actually deactivated drivers or people with DUI convictions who CAN'T drive. HMMM


Like you read my mind!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberOnSD said:


> No, no record. But to get a business Visa, you have to get a letter of invitation. More trouble than it is worth.


I'm sure management at a Chinese massage would provide such a letter if you emailed them and promised to visit!


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

Are you also a Catholic Priest?


----------



## Yankee (Feb 22, 2015)

UberHammer said:


> Call it what you want. The fact that there are so many complaints about Uber is because what Uber does is more than worthy of complaints. If Uber wants the complaints to go away, they can change how they do business. Expecting people to change is just wishful thinking.


After a couple of months of frustrating interactions with CSR, I wrote Uber CSR asking if there were a forum so I could connect with other drivers. What drove me was a need to share my experiences with other drivers who were having the same frustrations as me. That is a natural human tendency, to want to find support during struggle. It is not "bad" or unreasonable for people to come together and share frustrations. What this forum has done for me is give me a deeper look into the workings of this company, and see how the model impacts on drivers. When I asked Uber for support, they acted like they knew about this forum but didn't want to tell me where to go find it. So I found it on my own. What the complaints section illuminates is the general MORALE problem Uber has. The head honcho clearly does not understand the value of creating a supportive work environment for his people because he does not consider drivers assets. We are called "Partners" but not really treated like valuable entities. There does need to be an arena to vent about that, and its just a reflection of one dimension of this thing. There are also benefits to Ubering that you'll find here as well. When newer drivers come on here and chastize drivers for complaining, its a bit naive and arrogant. You're correct that you attract more of what you focus on, so if all you do is gravitate toward the complains, you'll just see more of that. True. But the answer isn't just "shut up or go away (quit)". Driving unappreciative people around for a living, taking a toll on your personal property, putting yourself at risk of all sorts of calamity, and being exploited for the sake of the company, these are challenging things that people need support with. NOT to provide that is seriously irresponsible.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Ahhh, yes. You're referring to the likes of @BlkGeep and @scrurbscrud. We all know who these people are, and evidently you do, too. For the most part we're a pretty decent community out here and we enjoy helping each other out. But like any community or neighborhood, there are always going to be a few sore heads who endeavor to suck the life out of the room for everyone here. And that's why the Ignore feature exists. Don't be afraid to use it. Welcome to the forum, Duane. We're glad you joined us.


preach!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Welcome Duane!!!


----------



## YurFriendlyPirate (Mar 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> preach!


Billy Graham couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

havn't heard from the scrubber in a while. I wonder if he got the mods not so good side


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

There was one that left us in December that was a real rabble-rouser. I don't remember his complete screen name, but it was similar to action-jax's.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> That wins the Post of The Day Award!!
> 
> .........errr for yesterday. Good one Lidman!


Don't applaud! Just throw money!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Never underestimate the value of the minor inquiries to a potential Uber shill member.


 As far as I know this is the scrubbers last comment.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> There was one that left us in December that was a real rabble-rouser. I don't remember his complete screen name, but it was similar to action-jax's.


That would be Uber Jax with the $$ glasses, right?


----------

